# Gorgeous Silkess Boy Available



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, he's a stunner. :wub::wub::wub:

newarrivals

Enjoy and good night!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

That boy is just beautiful!! :wub::wub::wub: He's a doll!!!

Cindy is one of the nicest, most trustworthy breeders I've ever spoken to. She is really intelligent and analytical, and actually takes the time to educate prospective puppy owners on a deep level. I would not hesitate to buy from Cindy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

What a darling little face! :wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a precious baby boy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

he looks like Truffles, or maybe it's just me, LOL

very cute!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> he looks like Truffles, or maybe it's just me, LOL
> 
> very cute!


haha! thats what I thought!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You do know that is Briana's breeder. Gigi came from Cindy!!! She is excellent in her knowledge and breeds gorgeous pups!!!:wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

He is a doll :wub: I need to stay off of these puppy threads. It just makes me want another!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Morkie4 said:


> What a darling little face! :wub::wub:


 
I like the cocolate malt in your siggy,she sure likke like achocolate malt.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a beautiful face...I can't look anymore...I will want another puppy!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

What a beautiful little boy! I hope someone here grabs him up!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, my doll Gigi is from Cindy. And that adorable baby is Gigi's half brother, they have they same mommy!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

He is GOOOORGEOUS!! I love his pretty little baby face...ok..must stop looking now


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is a beautiful boy. Love his head and expression.:wub:


----------

